# Swing away hitch racks: 1Up RakAttach vs Kuat Pivot V2 vs Yakima Backswing...



## Zirkel (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone have experience, or strong thoughts, about any or all of the above three swing arm adapters for a rear hitch rack?

Currently have Gen 2 Tacoma + Four Wheel Camper (Fleet model) + 1Up 2 bike rack + 2" receiver. Camper extends 4-6" beyond bed of tailgate-less bed. Looking for a solution to access back of camper without removing bikes or lowering rack. Have suspension upgrade and E-rated tires so weight should not be too much of a concern.

*1Up RakAttach*
43 pounds
$359

*Kuat Pivot V2*
39 pounds
$329

*Yakima Backswing*
43 pounds
$299

Thanks!


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

I don’t own any of them, but have used the rakattach, and the kuat, extensively on cross country road trips. Both are good, but I preferred the rakattach. It’s built better, and the ease of use is superb. You might want to post this in the rack section of this site for more responses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Have the Yakima with a two bike 1-Up rack on the back of our pickup with camper.

No complaints, nice and solid.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. I don't own but have some experience with the Yakima. It worked well and would likely be the one I would get. The swing out arms together are round which is a different aesthetic from the other two, for what that's worth.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd add the rockymounts backstage to your list. Super nice and we'll executed rack. I wanna say it's the nicest swing rack I've used but haven't payed that close of attention as of late. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

I've had an early model RakAttach (pre 1-UP purchase) that I used on a gen 1 Tundra and Phoenix pop-up camper combo for about 3 years. Loved the setup, it worked really really well. We used a little $10 stabilizer we bought on Amazon to keep the whole setup from wobbling around too much, I believe this is pretty common practice as it helps a ton no matter which swing-away + rack combo you end up with. I can't compare this model to anything else on the market, but having something that allowed the bikes to get out of the way (while still being racked and locked) was clutch for us. Bonus: the swingout adapter moved the bike rack out just far enough that the 800mm handlebar on my bike no longer needed to be turned by loosening the stem to clear the rear of the camper. 9/10 would bang again.

Shameless spam: we recently sold the camper and bought a Sprinter, and the bikes will go inside. So, I'm selling the RakAttach. PM for deets if interested.

EDIT: RakAttach sold on Craig's List in less than 12 hours. My review stands.


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

I've used all of them including the Thule which you didn't mention. The RackAttach and Thule are the most solid. The Pivot V2 is nice but isn't as robust and the Yakima arm isn't really long enough to clear larger truck with certain rack combos and feels weaker (IMO) than the rest.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

I have the Pivot v2. It's really solid and easy to use. It sounds like all of these would work well. There were a few features I preferred on the Kuat but I don't think they are critical. I also liked it because I could buy it with 20% off on an REI sale.


----------



## surly (Feb 22, 2004)

agoura_biker said:


> I have the Pivot v2. It's really solid and easy to use. It sounds like all of these would work well. There were a few features I preferred on the Kuat but I don't think they are critical. I also liked it because I could buy it with 20% off on an REI sale.


FYI: That is what I planned to do but the coupon wont work with racks and accessories (this time). Also, they won't ship to store and charge $20 for oversized items and... it is 350 vs 330 everywhere else.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Is anyone aware of a swing away that does more than 90 degrees?


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

The Kuat Pivot v2 I mention above swings to 90 degrees or 120 degrees.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a Kuat Pivot V2 that I am not using, purchased new 2019, used a few times, doesn't work with my vehicle, stored in the garage, pretty much new..

Located in Carson City Nevada, kinda big and heavy for shipping, but I'd sell it for a fair price if someone wants to come get it.

PM if interested


----------



## Tighe51 (Dec 18, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> I have a Kuat Pivot V2 that I am not using, purchased new 2019, used a few times, doesn't work with my vehicle, stored in the garage, pretty much new..
> 
> Located in Carson City Nevada, kinda big and heavy for shipping, but I'd sell it for a fair price if someone wants to come get it.
> 
> PM if interested


If you still have the kuat pivotv2 let me know. jim


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Tighe51 said:


> If you still have the kuat pivotv2 let me know. jim


yeah, still got it, barely used, sitting in the garage, never saw bad weather.

send me a pm and we can work a deal


----------



## Tighe51 (Dec 18, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> yeah, still got it, barely used, sitting in the garage, never saw bad weather.
> 
> send me a pm and we can work a deal





Nurse Ben said:


> yeah, still got it, barely used, sitting in the garage, never saw bad weather.
> 
> send me a pm and we can work a deal


----------



## Tighe51 (Dec 18, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> I have a Kuat Pivot V2 that I am not using, purchased new 2019, used a few times, doesn't work with my vehicle, stored in the garage, pretty much new..
> 
> Located in Carson City Nevada, kinda big and heavy for shipping, but I'd sell it for a fair price if someone wants to come get it.
> 
> PM if interested


Ben Jim here kuat


----------



## SoCalMTB'er (Dec 12, 2005)

Tighe51 said:


> If you still have the kuat pivotv2 let me know. jim


Morning, is your rack still available?


----------



## mikewmay (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello All, Has anybody used the KUAT Pivot v2 with a 1.25 inch hitch mount and a 1.25 to 2 inch adapter. I have a 1 up USA rack with this set up I'd like to use this swing away for? According to Kuat and other retailers it only works with a proper 2 inch hitch mount though by looking at photos I can't understand why this wouldn't work. Even those at Kuat couldn't provide a specific reason why this couldn't work.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

mikewmay said:


> Hello All, Has anybody used the KUAT Pivot v2 with a 1.25 inch hitch mount and a 1.25 to 2 inch adapter. I have a 1 up USA rack with this set up I'd like to use this swing away for? According to Kuat and other retailers it only works with a proper 2 inch hitch mount though by looking at photos I can't understand why this wouldn't work. Even those at Kuat couldn't provide a specific reason why this couldn't work.


What kind of car do you have, can't get a 2" hitch for it? Torklift Ecohitch has 2" hitches for many vehicles where no one else does.

Cantilevering that much weight to the side will cause a twisting motion on the drawbar. If the tolerances aren't super tight, you'll start to round out the corners of the drawbar.


----------



## surly (Feb 22, 2004)

We ended up going with the 1Up and the experience has been a disaster. They have not met any of their claims as far as quality or service, both were poor.

Some of the issues we have are:

Hitch pin lock arrived defective
Powder coat flaking off
UHMW plastic gouged and machined sloppy to the point it does not close smoothly
Poor weld, with slag, on bottom
Still waiting for the return label which is, according to their website:
*No tricks. Just good, fair service.*​*We want you to be completely satisfied with your purchase. That's why you can return your 1UP product for a full refund anytime within 60 days of the original purchase date. It's simple:*​
Request your pre-paid FedEx return label.
We'll send you a printable version via email or a pre-printed copy via USPS.
Package your item(s) and drop off at your nearest FedEx depot.
Your refund will be issued 5-7 business days upon receipt of the returned package(s).


One thing I noticed on their site; the reviews are published by them. I could not see anywhere to submit my own review.
Unfortunately, my next steps are to file a dispute.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Neseth said:


> What kind of car do you have, can't get a 2" hitch for it? Torklift Ecohitch has 2" hitches for many vehicles where no one else does.
> 
> Cantilevering that much weight to the side will cause a twisting motion on the drawbar. If the tolerances aren't super tight, you'll start to round out the corners of the drawbar.


+1 for Torklift

I did not get a 2" for my car though for two reasons:

Weight - the 2" on a Kuat turns ~35 lbs of the 1 1/4 hitch rack into closer to 50 lbs.

Resale value- my car is not rated for heavier hauling and putting a 2" on there begs the question of what has been swaying behind it.

I have never been a fan of 1up- they look like a junior high school metal shop creations and the arms make a screeching sound that reminds me of fingernails run across a chalkboard.

I have only seen their awkward backswing arm contraption. My buddy who bought it is not happy with it. The fit was so tight that he had to bash it with a hammer to attach the rack to it. Now, he is stuck with it on there (after realizing his truck will no longer fit in anything close to a standard parking place.


----------



## Qanuk (Jan 23, 2006)

I have been using the Yakima swing arm for a few years now. Since day 1 I’ve appreciated the convenience, but dang does it stick way off the back off of your vehicle. On the back of my F150, holding a Kuat 4 bike rack it sticks way too far out there. I’m wondering if anyone has experience with other arms that don’t sit as far off the back of your vehicles?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Posting to this thread to update and see how folks are fairing with their swing away hitch adaptors:

I sold my Kuat because it sat too low when mounted to a Promaster van, the sag overall was not as much an issue as just sitting out so far and so low that my exit angle was compromised off road.

Now I have Jeep Wrangler and I'm running a 1 up rack, so exit angle is not an issue.

I ordered another Kuat V2, but I'm thinking that a Wilco might be a better choice as the upper receiver "overlaps" the lower receiver so the rack will stick out less. But at $800, the Wilco literally twice the cost of a Kuat, I'm hesitant to pop for that kind of cash; that's also the same amount I paid for a hand built "made in America" 1 UP Super Duty two bike rack!

I looked for a 1 Up Rackattach, but they seem to be out of production ...


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> ...I'm thinking that a Wilco might be a better choice......


The Wilco_ looks_ nice, but dang, that's a lot of coin.

For awhile, I was toying with the idea of a Stowaway2 frame with a pair of 1up trays, but I moved on by the time it materialized.






StowAway Cargo Carriers - Versatility in Action.


How many times have you wished you had more space for your road trip? Packing up for a road trip requires careful planning - how much to take and where to put it.




www.stowaway2.com


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

J_Westy said:


> The Wilco_ looks_ nice, but dang, that's a lot of coin.
> 
> For awhile, I was toying with the idea of a Stowaway2 frame with a pair of 1up trays, but I moved on by the time it materialized.
> 
> ...


I have a Stowaway mounted with an aluminum cargo box. I would not suggest the Stowaway for heavy loads, it sags a lot and the locking mechanism is kinda cheezy.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> I have a Stowaway mounted with an aluminum cargo box. I would not suggest the Stowaway for heavy loads, it sags a lot and the locking mechanism is kinda cheezy.


I had one 20 years ago, and it seemed solid, but good info.

Anyway, steel is elastic and sags, but that seemed one cool feature of the Wilco with a 5-deg built in compensation for sag.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

J_Westy said:


> I had one 20 years ago, and it seemed solid, but good info.
> 
> Anyway, steel is elastic and sags, but that seemed one cool feature of the Wilco with a 5-deg built in compensation for sag.


I'd like to see a Wilco in person, the way the swing arm secures in a channel is nice, but I wonder how that will wear over time, seems like they'd benefit from a way to squeeze the channel into the swings arm, such as the mechanism used by Saria, Yakima, and Kuat.

It's just a lot of money for a very simple product, but simple is probably better in the long run.

I do like how the Wilco allows for a draw bar without removing the swing away, you still have to move the rack so maybe it's six of one and a half dozen of the other ...

My Kuat gets here today, gonna reacquaint myself and see if it's as good as I remember.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Got the Kuat Pivot 2 installed last night, it’s as I remembered it, well built, heavy, big hinge reduces sag at swing out, assembly of tensioner required.

A couple assembly notes: I installed and reinstalled all hardware fasteners using loctite, the fasteners for the release lever were not tight and would have rattled loose in time.

Watching the hardtail rider review and critiques, I’m sure the problems he had could have been avoided if he’d used loctite on his fasteners and checked the fasteners on occasion.

… total disclosure, I ran the same size Velocirax on my first Kuat Pivot swing away and fully loaded it was too much weight and leverage, esp if you’re going off road; which is why I sold it.

In other words, using a swing away does increase failure rate due to added stress from the extension, added weight, and the addition of a second insertion. If you need a four position or larger rack, get one with a built on swing away or skip the swing away.

I decided to limit my rack weight this time around, only using a two bike rack, I also added an anti rattle ubolt plate between the hitch and swing away to reduce movement.

Pros: Robust build, finish, large hinge, opens to 120 degrees, internal ball tensioner, deep receiver insertion reduces extension

Cons: Fragile release lever system, breakable tensioner knob, not ideal for carrying more than two bikes, esp off road.

If I had some input to the Pivot 3 design:

1) skip the fancy internal release system and use linch pins
2) weld the tensioner knob to the hitch, like everyone else does 🙄
3) add a thin replaceable sliding plate where the swing away arm rests on the fixed arm
4) use a channel to clamp the swing away arm to the fixed arm, like the Wilco uses.

In terms of fit, we have a 2021 Wrangler four four, 275 17 spare on the factory mount, two bike 1UP hitch, the tire rests on the swing away at full extension, and has ~3/8” clearance when all closed up, rack folded up has ~6” clearance from the tire.

It’s pretty much a perfect fit for the application 👍👍


----------

